# The awesome uncommon software thread



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

At one point or another, many of us come across some software that is freaking awesome to us and we just want to look up to the sky and say THANK YOU.. but the software is oh soo unknown by most on the internet.

In this thread, we can share the software that we use that we think are very uncommon but very awesome and share them with other tpuers!


----------



## spearman914 (May 6, 2008)

I got one. PEPSI!!! http://www.pepsi.com/downloads/download.php?dlt=ssmac&dl=bhm2005_calendar_mac


----------



## FatForester (May 6, 2008)

Got a couple, although one is actually a website.

Mediamonkey: Best music organizer / player / library app I've ever come across.
http://www.mediamonkey.com/

Pandora: An internet radio that uses the music genome project and helps introduce you to new music.
http://pandora.com/


----------



## Dia01 (May 6, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Got a couple, although one is actually a website.
> 
> Mediamonkey: Best music organizer / player / library app I've ever come across.
> http://www.mediamonkey.com/
> ...



No availability outside the US.


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> I got one. PEPSI!!! http://www.pepsi.com/downloads/download.php?dlt=ssmac&dl=bhm2005_calendar_mac



what is that? btw im on windows...


----------



## FatForester (May 6, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> No availability outside the US.



Dang, that sucks. I'm not sure if there are any alternatives that use the music genome project, but in comparison slacker is a pretty decent internet radio as well. Is that one available in Aussie?


----------



## Pyeti (May 6, 2008)

there were some work arounds for pandora because i used to use it before they put the restriction on it and was really pissed off when they did. by using a free proxy thats based in the us you could get around it. don't know if that works anymore though


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

imeem.com is awesome for great music at great quality... 

also,  free flv converter is one of my software contributions to this thread: http://www.download.com/Free-FLV-Converter/3000-2194_4-10832044.html?tag=lst-1&cdlPid=10832056

it lets you download things from so many places, including:






and it'll download and convert the song into the loads of options it gives you for converting, as well as an audio only one, which is a great trick for getting music without having to do it illegally. 

also, it does convert flv files as well


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

Another one is the only and only tpucapture.. made of course by w1zzard. it's an amazing and very powerful screenshot utility, you hit print screen, select a particular part of the screen that you want to take a screenshot of (if you dont select it takes a shot of your whole screen) and then you have the option to : save as a file, copy to clipboard or upload to tpu in 5 seconds and get the link and img code for it.


----------



## Silverel (May 6, 2008)

SCMPX

TINY, mp3 player/ripper. Also, very much free, and resource light. I've been using this program for basic mp3 playback for years. Very low CPU and memory usage. Granted, nowadays that doesn't mean so much. However, being that it's as basic as it is, it can bypass a lot of copy-protection that has been released to date. Also has an ID3 tag editor, so you can make all those MP3's look even more legit.


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

Silverel said:


> SCMPX
> 
> TINY, mp3 player/ripper. Also, very much free, and resource light. I've been using this program for basic mp3 playback for years. Very low CPU and memory usage. Granted, nowadays that doesn't mean so much. However, being that it's as basic as it is, it can bypass a lot of copy-protection that has been released to date. Also has an ID3 tag editor, so you can make all those MP3's look even more legit.



now that sounds like a great product!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2008)

I'm gonna recommend SUPER.  I use this to convert multiple files.  It is free and cheap.  

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm gonna recommend SUPER.  I use this to convert multiple files.  It is free and cheap.
> 
> http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html



OMG that looks awesome.. im dl'ing right now..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2008)

panchoman said:


> OMG that looks awesome.. im dl'ing right now..



Just FYI, there is a slight learning curve, and the program is sometimes overly complicated (right click on the "to do" list), but it's good.


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Just FYI, there is a slight learning curve, and the program is sometimes overly complicated (right click on the "to do" list), but it's good.



looks like it

the website had a learning curve too... made me go in loops till i found the damn download.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2008)

I am also going to recommend Cain and Abel, a very nice "tool" for the computer.  I need not say more, just try it.  It does so many things it is scary.  

http://www.oxid.it/cain.html


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am also going to recommend Cain and Abel, a very nice "tool" for the computer.  I need not say more, just try it.  It does so many things it is scary.
> 
> http://www.oxid.it/cain.html



is that i what i think it is?


----------



## cdawall (May 6, 2008)

flashget 1.73


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

@ pvt... 






that thing just like blew me away when it opened (besides the incompatible message)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2008)

panchoman said:


> @ pvt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just ignore it all like I do and use it.


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

what is playable/unplayable on qt? quicktime? btw is the divx codec the lastest one? i love divx 5 its so much faster then divx 4


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2008)

Dude I'm not sure.  Just try it out and see.  All I know is it does the job for me.


----------



## Braveheart (May 7, 2008)

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/ great disk cleaner, registry fixer.

http://www.jact.com/ very cool.

http://www.openoffice.org/ MS office suite for free, and IMO it's better.

http://www.gimp.org/ it's not photoshop but it's plenty close for free.


----------



## panchoman (May 7, 2008)

of course theres http://www.defraggler.com/  and http://www.recuva.com/ from the same company that brought us the amazing ccleaner.


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2008)

Hmmm, gonna have to give Super a Try. Mediacoder is what I've been using. It's complicated, so I think Super should be easy for me to handle.


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2008)

i 2nd openoffice as being better and add overclockix which is a knoppix based distro it has overlcoking built in for ati/nv and a copy of memtest

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=overclockix


----------



## panchoman (May 7, 2008)

http://showmypc.com/

excellent program, lets you easily and painlessly remotely view(and control if the user wants) your computer. i've used it for many purposes (including remote ocing). one time, i convinced this random noob to run it so that he could show me some awesome trick in WoW.. i took over his computer and started fucking around with it.. by the time he got back from where he had brb'ed to.. i was into his porn folder and fucking with stuff in there.. was so freaking hilarious..


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2008)

panchoman said:


> http://showmypc.com/
> 
> excellent program, lets you easily and painlessly remotely view(and control if the user wants) your computer. i've used it for many purposes (including remote ocing). one time, i convinced this random noob to run it so that he could show me some awesome trick in WoW.. i took over his computer and started fucking around with it.. by the time he got back from where he had brb'ed to.. i was into his porn folder and fucking with stuff in there.. was so freaking hilarious..



hell yea now i will be able to bypass school blocks


----------



## panchoman (May 7, 2008)

http://www.webstuffscan.com/2006/12/21/accessing-blocked-websites-use-your-own-proxy-server-at-home/

that might be easier and work better because showmypc needs to make ssh connections etc and it needs to downloaded, which might be blocked probably. 

just follow that and use the no-ip duc method to make your server like 

wikipedia.mooo.com or something.. dont put proxy or something similiar in the domain name.. as a lot of times it'll get auto blocked like that.


----------



## spearman914 (May 16, 2008)

http://tweakvi.en.softonic.com/download 

Thats the Vista version of Tweak. TweakUI was mainly used for XP while the new one TweakVI is for Vista, 

Also this one:

http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1


----------



## mrw1986 (May 16, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Got a couple, although one is actually a website.
> 
> Mediamonkey: Best music organizer / player / library app I've ever come across.
> http://www.mediamonkey.com/
> ...



Been using MediaMonkey for years, great app!


----------



## oily_17 (May 16, 2008)

An alternative to TPUCapture

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/mwsnap.html

Quite handy tool and can save images in different formats .jpeg  .bmp etc


Maybe not quite software but a good addon for Firefox 

http://rip.mozdev.org/




> be it unwanted forms, text based ads or just areas of a page (or website) you don't want to see anymore, RIP is for you.



Can remove all those unwanted things from web pages permanently.

EDIT: +1 on MediaMonkey,luv that app


----------



## spud107 (May 16, 2008)

http://www.mtvoid.com/
i use this to control winamp, and the pc lol


----------



## mikek75 (May 16, 2008)

I managed to lose my Partition table on my IDE media storage drive, I could see the drive in Disk Management but it showed it as unallocated space. Being a twat I didn't have a backup, and stood to lose 70+gb of pictures, music etc.

Had a google and found " Testdisk 6.9 ". Bloody brilliant, it rebuilt the partition table in a second and then told me to reboot. Lo and behold all my data was still intact! It also has a data recovery app in the download, though I haven't had to try it out yet. Best of all, its free!


----------



## spud107 (May 16, 2008)

xmplay, very small music player, but very functional,
http://www.un4seen.com/


----------



## niko084 (May 17, 2008)

Good thread, downloading lots of stuff now!


----------



## Error 404 (May 17, 2008)

not a program, but lots of them!

www.tinyapps.org

There are some really great apps there. Here's some that I recommend:
TinyResMeter, which shows what resources are being used, such as pagefile, RAM, CPU, and will also show the IP address and heaps of other stuff.

JRes: Ever been on a PC that has a bad screen resolution, but you're blocked from changing it? JRes will open in the taskbar and show you every possible resolution that the screen will support, and change it instantly. (it doesn't need admin privileges either!)

OffByOne internet browser: it is a tiny, tiny browser that will display most webpages.

Everything on this site is smaller than 1.44 MBs, which means you aren't clogging up your hard drive or wasting your downloads!


----------



## Braveheart (May 22, 2008)

www.jact.com Oh my gosh! i am so hooked on TF2 now.


----------



## Squirrely (May 22, 2008)

http://taskix.robustit.com/

It's one of my favorite programs. They have one for x64 based Windows, since the x86 versions do not work.


----------



## hat (May 22, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> www.jact.com Oh my gosh! i am so hooked on TF2 now.



this isn't a scam is it?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 22, 2008)

This site has a bunch of video converters and tools that are all free. It's especially useful for converting stuff too put on a phone, PSP, mp4 player etc..

http://dvdvideosoft.com/


----------



## psyko12 (May 22, 2008)

That jact website seems interesting hehe hope it ain't scam, playing to get points and spending em, I think the concept was from AD sites where you click to earn cents and more u click the more you earn, but here it's gaming hours heheh...

BTW heres something I use to convert stuff...

Total Video Converter


----------



## farlex85 (May 22, 2008)

The only one's I have to offer probably won't be of interest to many here, and context specific, but hey.
Sharepod nifty tool for those w/ a pod

Ruckus You'll need access to an active college e-mail account for this, and its become a tad bloated w/ advertisements. But free and legal music, you can't argue w/ that.

Audicy Requires you to play an instrument (or like mixing on your own), but free recording software thats solid is pretty hard to come by.

Fair Use Down with DRM.

Oh and DVD shrink. Backs up DVDs and compresses them w/o removing the quality.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 22, 2008)

http://www.abisource.com/

when you download get the current version from their ftp not the one linked on the main download page.

http://www.abisource.com/downloads/abiword/2.6.3/Windows/

latist windows version from THIS MONTH.

abiwords a uber small word prosessor thats VERY ms word like, i persoaly prefer it to openoffice as a word prosessor


----------



## Triprift (May 22, 2008)

panchoman said:


> http://showmypc.com/
> 
> excellent program, lets you easily and painlessly remotely view(and control if the user wants) your computer. i've used it for many purposes (including remote ocing). one time, i convinced this random noob to run it so that he could show me some awesome trick in WoW.. i took over his computer and started fucking around with it.. by the time he got back from where he had brb'ed to.. i was into his porn folder and fucking with stuff in there.. was
> so freaking hilarious..



Yeah great little proggy i found out about it from u panch if i remembered correctly woot 

And my contribution http://www.karenware.com/powertools/powertools.asp

A number of great little proggys at that site


----------



## Azazel (May 22, 2008)

http://www.gimp.org/ far from unknown..but still great


----------



## pbmaster (May 22, 2008)

Free, easy, and really cool. I much prefer this over the built in Windows one.

http://www.izarc.org/


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 22, 2008)

http://www.outertech.com/index.php?_charisma_page=product&id=4

best little nfo/diz/text viewer around, i LOVE IT, also suposedly has native x64 support( the version i have installed is the x64 version...think they are both in the installer or something)


----------



## Triprift (May 22, 2008)

Vista shortcut manager  Handy little proggy for gettin rid of the arrows with desktop shortcuts under Vista.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 22, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Vista shortcut manager  Handy little proggy for gettin rid of the arrows with desktop shortcuts under Vista.



i got a handy little way to get rid of those, you boot from a cd/dvd and format C:


----------



## Triprift (May 22, 2008)

System info for windows (SIW) like device manager but better in my view


----------



## hat (May 22, 2008)

but if you do that, you risk having a gigabytes leak...


----------



## wolf2009 (May 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, gonna have to give Super a Try. Mediacoder is what I've been using. It's complicated, so I think Super should be easy for me to handle.



i like AVIDEMUX better than those .


----------



## hat (May 22, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> [pagE=Introduction]
> [page=Making a bootable USB stick]
> [subheading]Making a bootable USB stick[/subheading]
> The easiest way is to use the HP USB Stick format tool. It will work with any USB stick from any manufacturer.
> ...



This is just badass awesome for getting into DOS... I use it for BIOS flashing my video card and motherboard.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 22, 2008)

acctualy most boards i have tested that on dont see the usb stick as an fdd, its seen as an HDD and as such is ignored by that setting, but the boot device menu works


----------



## Braveheart (May 22, 2008)

hat said:


> this isn't a scam is it?



nope, go to google video and search "jact", watch the videos, read the comments, then go to their forums, read how happy people are with it, then try it.


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2008)

Z-Anaglyph cool proggy that turns ur photos in to 3d pictures.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 27, 2008)

BlueTack Host manager

great little app that lets you easly download and update your host file to block adds and redirect sites as you wish, also lets you enable/dissable the hosts file quickly if you need to for some reasion.

better then any other method of blocking adds


----------



## xmountainxlionx (May 28, 2008)

i found this last night.  and i thought it was incredibly awesome and original 
http://andrewrudson.com/drummachine/main.php


----------



## das müffin mann (May 28, 2008)

so...much...cool...stuff...cant...control...myself *starts clicking the download button*

very useful thread btw never knew there was so many cool small apps laying around


----------



## antzen (May 28, 2008)

i use CCleaner for years, but 1 month ago i heard for the first time that there are 2 other builds out : a slim-version and a portable-version .

to find here : http://www.ccleaner.com/download/builds


----------



## Triprift (May 29, 2008)

Irfanview been out for a while in my view the best picture viewer period.


----------



## Steevo (May 29, 2008)

I use the encoder for the ATI cards, works wonders and it is quick too.



X-Setup Pro is awesome.


----------



## Black Panther (May 29, 2008)

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack - the only set of codecs which play all my files and dvd's without any problems and which do not interfere with games either.

DVD-Region + CSS Free to watch dvd's from any region... but it costs $39.95


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, gonna have to give Super a Try. Mediacoder is what I've been using. It's complicated, so I think Super should be easy for me to handle.



media coder does have a simple mode, it just defaults to complicated 

i tryed simple, im to much of a setting tweaker to use it tho :/


----------



## antzen (May 31, 2008)

another free video-converter, -downloader, -player ....

Internet Video Converter

import : 
flv,mov,mpg,mpeg,vob,asf,divx,wmv,avi,mkv,mp4,3gp,ogm,ogg,qt,rm,ram,rmvb,dat,mod,dpg

export : 
AVI (DivX, Xvid, DV, Direct Stream Copy, Uncompressed, Mjpeg)
MOV (Quicktime)
WMV (Zune, Windows Media)
MPG (Mpeg1, Mpeg2, Mpeg4, Mpeg VCD/SVCD/DVD)
MP4 (H264, AppleTV, iPod, iPhone, PSP)
3GP (Mobile phone)
FLV (Streaming Flash)
SWF (Flash Animation)

http://ivcsoft.free.fr/index.php?20...rtable-usb-key-cle-usb-u3-usb-key-cle-usb#eng

you can find there also a version without installer.


----------



## antzen (May 31, 2008)

Startup Delayer

http://www.r2.com.au/software.php?page=2&show=startdelay

"Startup Delayer allows you to setup how many seconds after Windows has started, to load each program."

works also under Vista ...


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> K-Lite Mega Codec Pack - the only set of codecs which play all my files and dvd's without any problems and which do not interfere with games either.
> 
> DVD-Region + CSS Free to watch dvd's from any region... but it costs $39.95



i am from the opposing group who claim Klite is a pain in the butt and bloated. i use CCCP, which is aimed to be a lot more lightweight and less chance of going wrong. (CCCP gets it first hit in google)



antzen said:


> Startup Delayer
> 
> http://www.r2.com.au/software.php?page=2&show=startdelay
> 
> ...


Helllooooo


----------



## Triprift (May 31, 2008)

Worldwide Telescope sort of like google earth but shows outerspace major awesome  20 meg dl but worth it.


----------



## xu^ (May 31, 2008)

SequoiaView

program that shows a graphical picture of files on hard drive ,click on the block that is a file and it tells you what it is and where it is.
ever wondered wtf happened to all my space ? ,this program is v helpfull in tracking those large files u never knew you had 

http://w3.win.tue.nl/nl/onderzoek/onderzoe...on/sequoiaview/


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 31, 2008)

panchoman said:


> imeem.com is awesome for great music at great quality...
> 
> also,  free flv converter is one of my software contributions to this thread: http://www.download.com/Free-FLV-Converter/3000-2194_4-10832044.html?tag=lst-1&cdlPid=10832056
> 
> ...



that site covered by the TPU logo... Nice try in hiding it lol


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 31, 2008)

hwinfo32 http://www.hwinfo.com/

lightsmark http://dee.cz/lightsmark/

paint.net http://www.getpaint.net/

tclock http://homepage1.nifty.com/kazubon/tclocklight/index.html

tpucapture http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1083/TPUCapture_Screenshot_Utility_v1.8.html

windows 2003 optimise tool http://www.kood.org/win-2003-optimize-tool-v146/

wireshark http://www.wireshark.org/

wordweb http://wordweb.info/


----------



## a111087 (May 31, 2008)

I don't know if it has already been mention but here it is....
http://www.orbitdownloader.com/
free soft that lets you download videos, music, or flash content from ANY website (just right click in your Firefox and choose to grab video)!!!!!
this is so awesome, plus this is also serves as download manager.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2008)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> media coder does have a simple mode, it just defaults to complicated
> 
> i tryed simple, im to much of a setting tweaker to use it tho :/



I wasn't bitching about the complexity. lol.



Mussels said:


> i am from the opposing group who claim Klite is a pain in the butt and bloated. i use CCCP, which is aimed to be a lot more lightweight and less chance of going wrong. (CCCP gets it first hit in google)


Agree x 1000000000000000000000. Klite is crap in comparison. It's shameful when a codec pack can have filter conflicts from a clean default install.


----------



## hat (Jun 1, 2008)

CCCP? Whoa, you can download Russia?!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2008)

hat said:


> CCCP? Whoa, you can download Russia?!



http://www.cccp-project.net/

it has the russian theme as a joke. according to the faq, we need to blame someone called movax for that.

http://www.cccp-project.net/wiki/index.php?title=Blame_Movax


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 1, 2008)

*VirtualBox*, link is in my signature and it's also my avatar. Most people are aware of Microsoft's VirtualPC, VMware and Parallels for virtual machines. After using Linux I stumbled upon VirtualBox and of course it also supports Apple Mac and Windows as well, both 32-bit and 64-bit versions. It is completely free and by far the most user friendly VM software that I have ever used. Tons of configuration options as well. 

I use it for testing all the time and highly recommend it! 

*Reviews -*

http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS3656503933.html

http://www.mangoorange.com/2007/07/...se-virtualbox-instead-of-virtualpc-or-vmware/

http://lifehacker.com/367714/run-windows-apps-seamlessly-inside-linux

*5 Million Downloads!* http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-9955324-62.html


----------



## antzen (Jun 1, 2008)

Audacity

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/?lang=en

Audacity is free, open source software for recording and editing sounds.

i use this program for recording music from turntable to pc (via usb) and editing.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2008)

i've been using VMware workstation for a while, i'll try this free virtualbox...


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jun 1, 2008)

For FLV converter, how do you get it to search from more sites?


----------



## v-zero (Jun 1, 2008)

The Gimp - not quite photoshop, but as close as it gets for free... http://www.gimp.org/

Inkscape - a great vector graphics illustrator.... http://www.inkscape.org/


----------



## Triprift (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah the gimps pretty good i rekon Paint.net is also pretty cool


----------



## xfire (Jun 2, 2008)

Image walker
www.imagewalker.com


----------



## Guttboy (Jun 11, 2008)

I really like WinDirStat.....IMO an excellent program for showing your HDD contents!!!

http://windirstat.info/

I also LOVE TrueCrypt for hiding things from prying eyes!

http://www.truecrypt.org/

Great program for combining MP3's....I use this for audiobooks so I can combine chapters into one large MP3 for my Ipod.....

http://www.makeitone.net/index.htm

Hope you like these programs...I sure do!


----------



## panchoman (Jul 13, 2008)

piclens.com !!!!!!!

works on tpu! sweet stuff!


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 13, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm gonna recommend SUPER.  I use this to convert multiple files.  It is free and cheap.
> 
> http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html



it is a bit complicated, but an awsome prog. i use it to shrink down vids i put on my zen vision w.  takes a 350mb avi file and shrink it down to 85megs or so and still looks decent on the small 4.3 inch screen.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.dvdflick.net/

the best program for burning DVDs from almost any file format, multithreaded too


----------



## Triprift (Jul 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> piclens.com !!!!!!!
> 
> works on tpu! sweet stuff!




Whats that dude? cant quite say ive heard of it.


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 18, 2009)

AHH! Necromancy!  I found this recently, and figured I should share. Sorry for ressurecting the dead. 

Tunebite

Converts almost any video/audio file to almost any other format
Removes DRM from protected content via re-recording
 >finally, I can use my blu-ray digital copies without restriction
Records from flash player videos (Youtube, and basically any other sites; it's not restricted by domain-name like other tools so yes that includes porno you dirty bastards )
Screen-recorder

Freeware (feature-limited, but still quite functional) version available.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 12, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted but its pretty kool and something to look forward to in the future. 

https://axon.dolby.com/create.php

What neat about it is that you can move people around on your 2D virtual space and the software will adjust the voice accordingly to distance. So some people are louder. Or if your playing an MMO you can put all your healers to the left that way when they talk they only come from the left side and you know who they are.


----------



## sixor (Dec 15, 2009)

cdburnerxp, for burning

7zip, better than winrar

super, mediacoder, for video encoding

klite codec pack + mpchc, for vids and dxva

faststone, great image viewer, but inferior to paid acdsee

 mynilirics, download lyrics for song in winamp

winamp, for audio

manageshutdown, to turn off the pc

recuva, recover deleted files

ccleaner, clean the crap

visualcd, catalog cd and files

openoffice, notepad++, abiword, alternatives to office, notepad

lamexp, to encode mp3

sharepod, replaces itunes

gavotte ramdisk, creates ramdisk

winsetupfromusb, to make xp bootable from usb


----------



## Frick (Dec 15, 2009)

Zim - a desktop wiki

I love it to bits.


----------

